# Text verschoben, Container Text verschiebt sich, Background-image zeigt sich nicht



## Briefkasten (22. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich hab ein paar Fragen zu diesr Seite:  

http://getnetwork.piranho.com/files/html/iji/template/template_simple.html


1.) Im Firefox wird das Menü zu weit unten angezeigt.
Im IE funktionierts. Was kann ich dagegen machen?

2.) Ich habe 2 Div Container neben einander. Hat der 2te Container mehr Content verschiebt sich der Text einfach in den ersten Div Container.

Wie kann ich das verhindern?

Beispiel: http://getnetwork.piranho.com/files/html/iji/template/template_simple.html

3.) Das Logo http://getnetwork.piranho.com/files/html/iji/template/logo_R.gif wird Rechts neben dem Streifen nicht angezeigt.

Hab es als background-image def. Im Div Container wo die Streifen angezeigt werden hats geklappt. Hier nicht. Warum?

http://getnetwork.piranho.com/files/html/iji/files/css/default.css

Wisst ihr was da schief gelaufen ist?

mfg


----------



## Maik (22. Mai 2007)

Hi,

dass das Menü im Firefox zu weit unten angeordnet wird, liegt wohl daran, dass die Polsterungseigenschaften margin und padding des Listenelements nicht auf null gesetzt sind.

Dass der Text irgendwann in den ersten Container umbricht, liegt einfach daran, dass der Umlaut "ü" in der ID *mmenü* durch die UTF-8-Codierung "verloren geht" und das hier bei rauskommt :


```
<div id="mmenÃ¼"> ... </div>
```
Der Link zur Logo-Grafik führt auf eine 403-Fehlerseite:



> 403: Keine Berechtigung, um auf die Datei zuzugreifen!


----------



## Briefkasten (22. Mai 2007)

Super, genau.. am ü lags. 

Hab jetzt mal das margin.. padding probiert. Haut noch nicht ganz hin. Ich probiers weiter.


----------



## Maik (23. Mai 2007)

Hi,

mit dieser Regel wandert bei mir das Menü im Firefox nach oben:


```
#menuem ul {
margin:0;
padding:0 0 0 40px;
}
```


----------

